# 10'6" Breakaway Omega Conventional Surfcasting Reel ( REMOVED FROM MARKET)



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

NO LONGER FOR SALE. REMOVED FROM MARKET.

Breakaway 10'6" Conventional Surfcasting Rod

Original Owner/builder
Fugi guides and butt cap
Mint Condition 
Channel Lock SLIM Reel Seat. (I currently use an Akios 656 SCM reel with this rod. You will need to check your reel to make sure it fits this reel seat.)
Handles 2-4 oz
15-25 lb line
Rod handle area is made with X-flock shrink wrap. It contains 2 layers of X-flock below the reel seat for added durability.
From the Breakaway Website:
"The Omega is a versitile 2 piece, 10 1/2' rod designed for lightness and strength. With a fast action and firmer butt, it's the perfect rod for throwing long range with medium/heavy lass lures and spoons."

This rod - when combined with good surf casting reel - will flat out SMOKE metal! This setup was my GO-TO setup for reaching those hungy blues and striped bass feeding on top that were usually out of reach to most anglers.

Price: This custom rod contain all high quality guides, reel seat, and handle components. Rod can be picked up locally in the Dover DE area for $150.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

$150. -.Last chance before I remove posting.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Off the market. Remove post.


----------

